# 1960 TO 35 Ferguson



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

I am having carb problems. I cleaned the carb, flushed all passages with canned carb cleaner, ran a wire through all passages again and reflushed with carb cleaner. Then, installed a complete rebuild kit. Still having the same problem of the carb not drawing fuel. You can hand chock carb intake and it will not draw fuel. It will run if you start on starting fluid. To run the power needle must be screwed out near 5 turns, which seems like a lot to me. It will not restart even after warm except on starting fluid. Compression on all cyl's is between 120 & 130#. Hot spark at all plugs. You can hand chock and crank, and plugs never get wet. 

1. Any suggestions?

2. Anyone ever replaced the old Marvel-Schebler with one of the Zenith replacements and had good luck?

I have had several old time tractor guys assist, but we are all scratching our heads.

Ron


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ron, this problem could be caused by a number of things so I am taking my best SWAG. Is the float saturated with (read full of gas)? A stuck float needle valve. Is the fuel pickup in the fuel tank obstructed with crud? I am sure you must have already checked thing things but that is about all the comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

The float is brass and is empty. New float needle and seat and works correctly; no sticking. Fuel tank was professonally cleaned and coated. Pull gas line off carb and gas runs freely. I'm stumpted!


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Check the fuel line*

It seems to me that what you describe is a lack of suction: 
This is caused by the following:
1- a slit in the fuel pump diaphram
2- a hole in the fuel line (letting air in)

Check all of the fuel lines form the tank al the way to the carb and make sure that there are no leaks.

BTW: if you got a loooong hose from the fuel tank it will take a lot of suction to get the gas up to the carb level. If you are sure that there are no HOLES in the line then keep using starting fluid until the air then the gas get sucked thru the line.


----------



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

New fuel line with no leaks. Tank is above the engine and carb. There is no fuel pump. It is gravity fed and has good flow.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Ron, I think you may need a carb. Sounds as if you have a crack in the throttle body or bore that allows the vaccum needed to leak and create the suction problem and the no start also the extra adjustments of the idle air and the main idle jets. Have you checked the throttle plate shaft for excessive wear?


----------



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

Ernie, you are right. Bought a new carb this week. Put it on today and it started right up. Amazing what a working carb will do. Thanks for all the replies!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Glad everything worked out a ok except the having to out lay cash for a carb. Good to get it running right and now you can enjoy it again.


----------

